# Bug Off Garlic?



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried any of their stuff??


Springtime Inc., All Natural Supplements for Horses, Dogs, and People, Chondroitin sulfate, Glucosamine HCL, MSM, Vitamin C, Bioflavonoids, Biotin, Kelp, Dog Chewables, Minerals, Remedies, Herbal supplements, daily nutrients, joint health, anti-infla

I found this site on a lab forum and some people swear by the Bug Off Garlic. I decided to try it out with Parker. I figured what do we have to lose... just might get a bunch of disgusting fleas in our house... right?? He's on interceptor just because I didn't want to take any chances with the heartworms. 

Just curious if anyone else has ever used this product or anything else from springtime? Actually.... just wondering if I'm nuts for buying this stuff. Hopefully it works. It was buy two jugs, get one free! 

If not... I guess Andy and I will be eating a heck of a lot of garlic bread. :yuck:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Garlic is touted to be an all around 'tonic' for people and dogs.....even if it doesn't completely work for fleas....Park will love the taste! Personally, i use the minced garlic in water in the little jars....i'll have to check this out a little closer...thanks!!
Last year I was looking for a spray bug repellant for the girls, i use Interceptor and Frontline which doesn't repel mosquitos and I don't want to switch. I found a product called Fly's Off thats all natural (tea tree oil, citrus, etc) It works GREAT!!!! And no nasty chemicals. Works on us humans too!


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

My boss at work takes garlic tablets or something every morning. When he comes to talk to me, it stinks up my whole cubical. :yuck:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

ty823 said:


> My boss at work takes garlic tablets or something every morning. When he comes to talk to me, it stinks up my whole cubical. :yuck:


LOL...maybe he's been eating ramps? It's about that time of year when they come up....yuk.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Moverking, i noticed somewhere that you are from West Virginia. What part. my hubby was is from Marlinton and still has family there, plus one brother lives over around Gauley Bridge.

I had not heard of RAMPS in about 35 YEARS. Hubby's grandma use to talk about them--wild onions if i remember correctly.

Now, back to topic. Frontline Plus didn't do a thing for us last year. In 10 days to 2 weeks my dogs would be covered with fleas again. i was spraying the yard, the house, and still got a bad infestation of fleas in Bucks' room. He has the front corner room to himself, lets me know if anything or anyone comes into the front yard at night...but for some reason that was the one room fleas got on us.

Well, i sprayed everywhere with Flea killer plus and set off foggers in that room. i gave each dog a Capstar to kill fleas right then, sprayed the yard, and two days later put Frontline on them. i set off foggers in that room once a week for 4 weeks. I put sevin dust between mattresses and springs in all rooms, dne cusions in sofa and chairs. And I got rid of the fleas. I then started giving my dogs a brewers yeast tab each day and also sprinkling some garlic powder on their food at night. This was back in nov. and we have not had any trouble with fleas. i have no idea if the brewers yeast & garlic powder are really keeping them away or if they just went somewhere else. All i know is no fleas. And we live on the Texas coast, warm all year round, sand, lots of trees and squirrels----ideal condition for fleas.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

3Goldens, I'm close to Morgantown/WVU-Home of the Mountaineers...ha.
The Gauley area is gorgeous... I rafted the New River once. 
Ugghh, Ramps...when you eat them you breathe, perspire, and pee ramp smell for days:yuck: :yuck: :yuck: 
I always use Frontline Spray, not a spot-on treatment. I think its far better.
But we have cold winters so that helps cut down on the flea population.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

moverking said:


> 3Goldens, I'm close to Morgantown/WVU-Home of the Mountaineers...ha.
> The Gauley area is gorgeous... I rafted the New River once.
> Ugghh, Ramps...when you eat them you breathe, perspire, and pee ramp smell for days:yuck: :yuck: :yuck:
> I always use Frontline Spray, not a spot-on treatment. I think its far better.
> But we have cold winters so that helps cut down on the flea population.


 
LOL--The question has to asked---"Why would you eat them?"


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

sharlin said:


> LOL--The question has to asked---"Why would you eat them?"


They are a delicacy for some...I've never had 'em, I might like 'em 
...in eggs, as a relish, and with fried potatoes.
Ramp Festival and ramps is what it is all about, Feast of the Ramson.

Sorry, not trying to hi-jack, hgatesy:wave:


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

From what I've heard, Frontline stopped working last season. The batch was ineffective, and many people returned the product seeking a refund. We experienced little success with Frontline last year, although we did not seek a refund...


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> I then started giving my dogs a brewers yeast tab each day and also sprinkling some garlic powder on their food at night. This was back in nov. and we have not had any trouble with fleas. i have no idea if the brewers yeast & garlic powder are really keeping them away or if they just went somewhere else. All i know is no fleas. And we live on the Texas coast, warm all year round, sand, lots of trees and squirrels----ideal condition for fleas.


So you use the garlic powder from the grocery store that people eat? or is this something else? How much?
Brewers yeast I know where to get. How much do you use?


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I got a catalog from Springtime Inc. in the mail and was wondering about their products as well. I give Jester a different brand of brewers yeast with garlic tablets every day. I have never seen fleas on him.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Well.... i guess we shall find out if this stuff works or not! 

I love the smell of garlic!! I give Park big kisses after every meal. It's great.  

Andrew hates it though... he hasn't stopped complaining that our "entire house stinks!". 

Boo Hoo....


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I have used the bug off garlic, and fresh factors by springtime. I don't mind the garlic smell, but, it does stink up the whole family room with 3 dogs breathing. I don't have any flea problems either.


----------



## GoldenBelle (Feb 17, 2007)

We didn't want to use chemicals around our daughter and have tried a product called Flea Treats. They are b vitamins you give twice a day. I pulled 2 ticks off last weekend and emailed the company,. Much to my surprise they phoned me and recommended I up her dosage and I had already done that. I haven't pulled a tick off since. They are natural and non toxic. You can't over dose, they are water soluable. The site is:
flea treats, natural flea control for dogs and cats
So far, so good! Oh I haven't seen any fleas so far. My area already has ticks.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I've used the Springtime Fresh Factors. I've been meaning to try their glucosamine product for dogs, however, at the moment, I'm using a product by Nature's Farmacy West...

I think I bought the Bug Off Garlic once. Fortunately, fleas aren't much of an issue in my area, so we presently aren't using anything specific.

-Stephanie


----------

